# Our walk today & meeting BIG new friends



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Here is Ralph checking out the big boys....,
To say he was a little initimidated is an understatement ...


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Here is billy measuring up...
And getting his ears cleaned


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

We saw this sign & loved it - how thoughtful & accommodating.....


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

I love Irish wolf hounds!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

So all 3 decided to take advantage of the water & all 3 went deep and got very wet feet!! Billy's Wellies aren't that tall haha!! 
Wet cold soggy sandy feet x 10 ..... Lovely!! X


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lynn<3 said:


> I love Irish wolf hounds!


He was gorgeous, very friendly as he was only a 12 month old puppy, he weighed 15 stone & like to sit on his owners knee!! X
I don't know about poo bags, you'd need a roll of black bin liners for him


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> So all 3 decided to take advantage of the water & all 3 went deep and got very wet feet!! Billy's Wellies aren't that tall haha!!
> Wet cold soggy sandy feet x 10 ..... Lovely!! X


Ruby looks like she is catching up size wise. Love this picture. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Ha! Lovely tale of a walk - Billy and Lizzie could be a match made in heaven  constantly soggy from adventuring into water whatever the weather or time of year 

Obviously a wolf hound is what you need to keep Ralphiepoo in check. Threaten him with a new little huge brother next time he destroys a toy, harasses the sheep or catches a bird.
Unfortunately this threat would have no effect on Dot as she is very pally with Stan the Man, a local wolf hound that my friend often dog sits!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Great pictures. Love the one with Billy and IWH!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Ha! Lovely tale of a walk - Billy and Lizzie could be a match made in heaven  constantly soggy from adventuring into water whatever the weather or time of year
> 
> Obviously a wolf hound is what you need to keep Ralphiepoo in check. Threaten him with a new little huge brother next time he destroys a toy, harasses the sheep or catches a bird.
> Unfortunately this threat would have no effect on Dot as she is very pally with Stan the Man, a local wolf hound that my friend often dog sits!


If you look closely you will always see that billy is carrying a stick! He's stick mad  I bet Lizzie doesn't end a stick where ever she goes??
I couldn't cope with a wolfhound - it's the poo pick ups I wouldn't like to do 
Try and get a pic of dot and Stan the man - this IWH had a lovely name like, Hershey or Henley, he was just like the one off the tv advert, the owner said she had a video of her dog watching the IWH on the tv advert! X


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Tinman said:


> He was gorgeous, very friendly as he was only a 12 month old puppy, he weighed 15 stone & like to sit on his owners knee!! X
> I don't know about poo bags, you'd need a roll of black bin liners for him


Eek! That's heavy! (Had to look it up cause I only know my weight in stones). They are lovely dogs, but only live up to seven years.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lynn<3 said:


> Eek! That's heavy! (Had to look it up cause I only know my weight in stones). They are lovely dogs, but only live up to seven years.


Yes they really are gentle giants, but do only have a limited life expectancy, and health issues & vets bills to match their size.
But a dog that steals the limelight & definitely gets a lot of attention where ever they go.......
He was lovely x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Tinman said:


> If you look closely you will always see that billy is carrying a stick! He's stick mad  I bet Lizzie doesn't end a stick where ever she goes??
> I couldn't cope with a wolfhound - it's the poo pick ups I wouldn't like to do
> Try and get a pic of dot and Stan the man - this IWH had a lovely name like, Hershey or Henley, he was just like the one off the tv advert, the owner said she had a video of her dog watching the IWH on the tv advert! X


At a similar age Lizzie had a toy Barney (the purple dinosaur) that had to go everywhere with her... a stick might have been easier and not such a problem if left behind...nowadays it is her iPod  although Barney is still to be found in her bed 
Next time we walk with Stan I'll attempt to get a pic with both of them in frame!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Marzi said:


> At a similar age Lizzie had a toy Barney (the purple dinosaur) that had to go everywhere with her... a stick might have been easier and not such a problem if left behind...nowadays it is her iPod  although Barney is still to be found in her bed
> Next time we walk with Stan I'll attempt to get a pic with both of them in frame!


Leave a stick behind  are you crazy???!!!????
I have 2 cars with both boots full of sticks, sticks on top of cupboards, sticks under his bed, sticks in carrier bags, sticks in the kitchen, sticks in the garden...... And woah betide Ralph if he dares get his chops on one of Billy's sticks!!! 
I'm trying to find a link with autism and stick hoarding!! 
Give me a Barney over a house full of sticks any day!!  x
A STICK IS FOR LIFE - NOT JUST FOR A WALK


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I like sticks! I think it's an ok hoard!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> I like sticks! I think it's an ok hoard!


I'll send you some Ruth - we have a few spare!!  x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Wow that was one big friend Ralph and Ruby and Billy looked so tiny Molly has a big friend a Bouvier des Flandres it's gigantic but she jumps on him and plays with him every time we run into him.

Great pictures


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Wow that was one big friend Ralph and Ruby and Billy looked so tiny Molly has a big friend a Bouvier des Flandres it's gigantic but she jumps on him and plays with him every time we run into him.
> 
> Great pictures


Oh they are gorgeous dogs.
I worked in a female prison for 9 years, and we had 2 bouvier des Flanders as PAT dogs, Alfie & Charlie - they were great.
We went to crufts last year and another dog we liked which I thought was similar was the giant Russian terrier 
Molly is the best for been friendly & making friends x


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

I would be with Ralph and a little intimidated by the size although the couple I have met have been so gentle. I bet Billy had cold toes after his paddle especially if his wellies weren't full proof. Gabe my previous dog always used to collect a stick on a walk and bring it home, we still have a pile of them on our front patio and haven't had the heart to move, was Billy obsessed with sticks before you got R&R maybe he is just being one of the pack My nephew is 6 and obsessed with ladies handbags and shoes! he tries to make off with them, he went missing while they were out shopping and they were frantic as he has no concept of danger, they found him a few minutes later in the ladies shoe department wearing the highest sparkliest pair of stilettos they had ever seen!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

arlo said:


> I would be with Ralph and a little intimidated by the size although the couple I have met have been so gentle. I bet Billy had cold toes after his paddle especially if his wellies weren't full proof. Gabe my previous dog always used to collect a stick on a walk and bring it home, we still have a pile of them on our front patio and haven't had the heart to move, was Billy obsessed with sticks before you got R&R maybe he is just being one of the pack My nephew is 6 and obsessed with ladies handbags and shoes! he tries to make off with them, he went missing while they were out shopping and they were frantic as he has no concept of danger, they found him a few minutes later in the ladies shoe department wearing the highest sparkliest pair of stilettos they had ever seen!


Sticks are a great momento..... My mum has a pile next to her front door from her 2 Yorkshire terriers- I have a house full of momentos! 
Hahah so funny about your nephew - I think billy has always been obsessed with tools, guns sticks etc. ( delightful child) my best friends daughter is the opposite - hates dresses, looks and acts like a boy - she rejoices if someone mistakes her for a boy!
Did you see the pic I posted when "I was a boy"?? X


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Lovely photos Tracey, thank you!


----------

